# $20 reward (Yeah, I'm cheap)



## Davavid (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm going to try to attach a photo to this message. I'm not too tech savvy, so if it doesn't work, I'll try again. This faucet was purchased at the now closed Expo Design Center in Monrovia, CA in May of 2002.

It's a very nice faucet, but having problems. $20 to whoever (first person) can tell me who made it. Email me at [email protected] 

Thanks.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Your profile lists "plumbing" as your trade. Are you a plumber?


----------



## Davavid (Aug 19, 2011)

yes, and I've checked my local suppliers and they are having trouble identifying it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Belle Foret


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Belle Foret


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dang it Griz. I sat on the answer too long. Chattin' with someone and forgot to hit reply.

Although our times are identical...hmmm...split 50/50? LOL


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Uh Oh! I tie-sort of. Posted at the exact same minute.

:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

bell fart....20 bucks please:cool2:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

And to the OP, I wouldn't call them very nice.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll donate my winnings to Lone's Place building fund.:thumbsup:

Maybe we can get the place finished:thumbup::whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

griz said:


> I'll donate my winnings to Lone's Place building fund.:thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe we can get the place finished:thumbup::whistling


Hmmm, guess I've been a little off track lately. Who's been minding the bar?:blink:


----------



## Davavid (Aug 19, 2011)

Geez, you guys are fast (and smarter than me). Not trying to start a fight, but how about $10 each to the three of youse? email me an address and I'll send it off. Thanks much.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no prob lone:drink::drink::drink::drink:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Pos


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Keep it or donate to Habitat for Humanity....


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

Manufacturer: Mico 7705


about a 900.00 retail faucet


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

Send a check:thumbsup:


Here's where you can buy it online.
http://www.faucetline.com/item_description.asp?prodcat=Kitchen&prodid=17039


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bravo!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's not a Belle Foret.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dang, Darren got it.


----------



## Davavid (Aug 19, 2011)

Winner - DarrenB.  But thanks to all.


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

Glad to help.:thumbup:

Address sent in reply to your message.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I love happy endings.:whistling

:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> I love happy endings.:whistling
> 
> :laughing:


Well the check hasn't cleared yet. :laughing:

-Paul


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Well the check hasn't cleared yet. :laughing:
> 
> -Paul


If it doesn't, our Chicago connections will track him down! :clap:

I wish I could find the clip from the movie "Better Off Dead" where the paperboy wants his TWO DOLLARS! :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> I love happy endings.:whistling
> 
> :laughing:


I love happy beginnings, middles and happy endings:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

So is the Belle Foret a POS or the Mico or both?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> If it doesn't, our Chicago connections will track him down! :clap:
> 
> I wish I could find the clip from the movie "Better Off Dead" where the paperboy wants his TWO DOLLARS! :laughing:


Still one of my favorite movies of all time.:thumbup:

John Cusack is always a class act.

Grosse Pointe Blank is another good one.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> So is the Belle Foret a POS or the Mico or both?



Both.


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

Got the double sawbuck in the mail today. :thumbup::clap::clap:

OP is a man of his word.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Wow, he didn't even subtract the postage from it? :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeepers. For the price of that faucet, it had better do things for me that can't be mentioned in mixed company. Let alone, not be a piece o' chit.


----------

